# Two Tone Amboyna Bangle



## BangleGuy (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is my latest two tone Amboyna bangle. This is some really great wood and I love the look of the Amboyna over copper. I went ahead and stabilized this blank since the sapwood is more porous. I finished this one with shellawax. 
If you are interested in learning the process, I have a free tutorial that I have uploaded to my site. Thanks for looking. 
[attachment=14319]​


----------



## healeydays (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2012)

Another Beauty Eric! NIce job.
Scott


----------



## myingling (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice one


----------

